# Outside of the adapter plate, what is the difference?



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

The 9 pieces of each set look to be the same thing, or are they? 

10 Piece Router Template Guide Set
and
9 Piece Router Template Guide Set

What would the adaptor plate be for?

Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mpbc48 said:


> The 9 pieces of each set look to be the same thing, or are they?
> 
> 10 Piece Router Template Guide Set
> and
> ...


Hi Mike - some routers need an adapter plate to take on the PC style bushings. My Freuds use one about like the one in the $15 kit. My Hitachi uses an adapter plate but that one wouldn't work as it's to large for the Hitachi base. I don't think it will work on your Craftsman and I don't know about your Masterforce. In any case, IMHO, the $10 set is the better set as it includes a 1" bushing instead of the mysterious 51/64".


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi John,

I forgot to update the power tool list in my profile. I recently added a Triton TRC001 to my shop. I also have the Triton adaptor plate for PC bushings. So if that is what the plate in the 10 piece set is for, I can use the cheaper set like you suggested.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Agreed on a 1" adapter being more use than a 51/64". We did have a discussion on what that was for once, but I cannot remember the outcome. ISTR that the adaptor plate is an oddball one, too. Curious how these sets continue to be offered in mostly the same way everywhere, despite those two items being of little use to most purchasers.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Agreed on a 1" adapter being more use than a 51/64". We did have a discussion on what that was for once, but I cannot remember the outcome. ISTR that the adaptor plate is an oddball one, too. Curious how these sets continue to be offered in mostly the same way everywhere, despite those two items being of little use to most purchasers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter - If memory serves (and it hasn't very well lately) I think the consensus was that the 51/64" was for some early Porter Cable hinge mortise templates. It is also reasonably close to 20 mm, 20.24mm actual.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll be going to HF today and I'll ask about that oddball size.

The 9 piece is on sale for $10 now, so it seems like an easy decision.

Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mpbc48 said:


> I'll be going to HF today and I'll ask about that oddball size.
> 
> The 9 piece is on sale for $10 now, so it seems like an easy decision.
> 
> Mike


Good Luck on getting an answer:dirol:


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Good Luck on getting an answer:dirol:


Lol, it will be a surprise if they actually know. I'll try to pick someone who looks like they belong there.

Mike


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

mpbc48 said:


> Lol, it will be a surprise if they actually know. I'll try to pick someone who looks like they belong there.
> 
> Mike


Good luck with that! In my experience the people who know are found on this Forum, and not working in the stores!

In all fairness I have no experience with Harbor Freight; indeed I have no idea where the nearest store is, and I have never bought anything from them.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have the 9pc. set without the adapter. As far as I can tell they are the same as all the others. I have a Ryobi, and Craftsman router, and They are fine. The fit and finish on Mine could not be better!


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

dutchman 46 said:


> I have the 9pc. set without the adapter. As far as I can tell they are the same as all the others. I have a Ryobi, and Craftsman router, and They are fine. The fit and finish on Mine could not be better!


I picked up the 9 piece and everything fits well... we'll see about long term.

They didn't have a 10 piece in stock, so I didn't even bother asking about the odd size.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

The 10 piece is nice to have you can drill (apt) out to take on the BIGGER guides ( OP and the Lee Valley type) without wiping out your Triton apt. for the PC type guides.
also here's the Metric guides that will fit your Triton with just a little bit of rework, all the way up to 40mm that Harry likes to use all the time..but the bigger ones can be use the same way ( 1 1/2" size for the 40mm guide) but if you are into the high price Metric guides..

Copy Rings or Guide Bushings for Festool OF 1400 EQ - Rockler Woodworking Tools

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/product.do?part=51878&AMAZON

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-router-template-guide-set-95160.html

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208,41778

======




mpbc48 said:


> I picked up the 9 piece and everything fits well... we'll see about long term.
> 
> They didn't have a 10 piece in stock, so I didn't even bother asking about the odd size.
> 
> Mike


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got a question, if Mike doesn't mind me jumping in. It's on bushings, but I was curious to what is the difference between the bushing mentioned above (Ridgid), and the Milescraft ones, like the ones come with the sign making kit. Can they both be used for the same applications, just different mounting plates? 

Myself, I haven't gotten into doing anything that requires these bushings, except for the ones that came with the sign making kit. But I know the day will come, and I will. So I fiqured I'd start learnin' now! ;o) I did so however, when they were on sale at Lowe's, purchase the complete Milescraft bushing set (so now I have two 5/8ths and 7/16th bushings). Hopefully, one day I'll need them!!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

N'awlins77 said:


> I've got a question, if Mike doesn't mind me jumping in. It's on bushings, but I was curious to what is the difference between the bushing mentioned above (Ridgid), and the Milescraft ones, like the ones come with the sign making kit. Can they both be used for the same applications, just different mounting plates?
> 
> Myself, I haven't gotten into doing anything that requires these bushings, except for the ones that came with the sign making kit. But I know the day will come, and I will. So I fiqured I'd start learnin' now! ;o) I did so however, when they were on sale at Lowe's, purchase the complete Milescraft bushing set (so now I have two 5/8ths and 7/16th bushings). Hopefully, one day I'll need them!!


Hi Lee, a bushing is a bushing. Your primary concern is the OD of the thing which coupled with the bit OD gives the offset. How it's mounted to the router is almost immaterial as long as the bit is centered in it.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Got ya John, thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's a neat trick, you can run the bit way off center of the guide, just like using the off set rings, so to speak,, don't want to go into it to deep right now ,it may open a new can or worms for some..( it just takes a black mark on the router base as pointer..)

======



jschaben said:


> Hi Lee, a bushing is a bushing. Your primary concern is the OD of the thing which coupled with the bit OD gives the offset. How it's mounted to the router is almost immaterial as long as the bit is centered in it.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Here's a neat trick, you can run the bit way off center of the guide, just like using the off set rings, so to speak,, don't want to go into it to deep right now ,it may open a new can or worms for some..( it just takes a black mark on the router base as pointer..)
> 
> ======


:lol: More like a bag of cats. Pull that one off right you can get variable offsets offsets for each bushing. Square offset rings maybe?:wacko:


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have never used a bushing in a router before, so all of the creative things you can do beyond the basics is overwhelming my tiny little mind. ":^)

As my experience grows, hopefully I can come back to this thread with an understanding for it.

Mike


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Mike
As You go through the post, remember to check the upload areas by the log-in page, It usually has other information that You can view. Some have a build page, or pictures to view. I am the worlds worst learner, but it gets pounded in there somehow.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have to jump in and say a bushing is a bushing only holds true as long as it is not made by Craftsman. Sears sold some really cheap plastic guide bushings that barely worked: if you put too much pressure on them they would flex and ruin your project. Sears has moved to using PC style now so it is a major improvement.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Howard, I always forget I can do that.

Mike


----------

